# How does imagination play into MBTI?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

The tests online always say that to be an "intuitive" that you have to have a vivid imagination. I am a sensor (ESFP), but yet have a vivid imagination? How can this be? How does an Se imagination differ from an Ni or Ne imagination. I would also like to add that I have never met an SJ with a very active imagination, they seem to always be down to earth.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Which one is stronger, your intuition or your sensing?
My sensing is quite low, and my intuition is higher.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know. I wonder the same. But maybe you're an ENFP more than an ESFP.


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

I think this is the point where things become too muddled and misapplications of the "use" of functions are confused with basic human qualities. 

I consider the functions something like "cognitive perspectives." For Pe and Pi, the structure of the "perspective" you take in information can only INFORM the type of information that then gets _carried through _awareness to process. The "structure" (not the best word choice here, because it sounds like judghing functions, but that's not what I mean) of intuitive perceiving functions lends itself to more "imaginitve" information processing based on the manner in which it was received, but that is all. When you're processing that information, you're "using" (or "looking through the perspective of") judging functions. We all have all 8 functions, we are naturally more comfortable "looking through" some than others. 

It would also help to know how you're defining "imagination" here. Because "imagination" isn't reserved for a few types or functions-- the way in which it manifests will be different based on your preferred functions. So, while an Ne-informed/dominant imagination might be more "wacky" in that it takes in and carries on to process seemingly-unrelated patterns and connections, an Se-informed/dominant imagination might be more "improvisational" in the way it immediately captures observable reality and carries on to judging functions to figure the best and quickest means to utilize/manipulate that which is in front of them. Both can be imaginitive, and anyone can do either, but they're so in different ways, because the information that is gathered to process and then "put out there" the imagination-stuffs was gathered in different manners. 

The same case can be made of "memory." People like to attribute that to Si, when everyone has and uses "memory." But the memory of a person with dominant Si will look different, or be more inclined to remember different aspects of even the same situation than would that of say, a dominant Ni. The former might be more adept at remembering the specific details of a particular situation, while the latter might be more adept at recalling the patterns, or the underlying "meaning" (and both, also, influenced by the aux Je function--the SiFe memory might attach feeling-overtones to the details of a situation, while the SiTe might better-remember the specific order, or the structure of details and events.)


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

The Great One said:


> The tests online always say that to be an "intuitive" that you have to have a vivid imagination. I am a sensor (ESFP), but yet have a vivid imagination? How can this be? How does an Se imagination differ from an Ni or Ne imagination. I would also like to add that I have never met an SJ with a very active imagination, they seem to always be down to earth.


Hmm, I wouldn't put too much faith into those tests; they are severly E-N-T-J biased. They associate being sociable with E, they associate imagination with N, they associate objectivity with T, and they associate being driven with J. Personnally, I think that many of the question asked on those tests are rubbish, or totally irrevelant. I mean, one could be an extreme introvert and still be a social butterfly, for instance, and etc, and etc. 

The true distinction of an S and an N is that Ss prefer the concrete world and Ns prefer the abstract world. And, an important note: you could still be a strong Sensor and be exceptionnally skilled at all N domains-who says that you only have to be skilled in only one of them? MBTI simlpy points your preference.

Now my Se is too low for me to be able to provide examples of a Se imagination, so i'm afraid I can't help you in this matter. Still, from what I observed of my S friends is that their imaginations seem to be used more on things like painting, drawing, just basically on arts. They take something they know (a shape of an animal for instance, ) and produce something original with it( invent a new way to shape said animal, or work out new eye-catching positions of the animal...). They also like to mix different materials when producing art, and they will come up with stuff as crazy as using elastics to make bracelets or anything of the kind. They seem to invent something based on a thing that already exist.

SPs are often labelled as "the creators" or artisans, so this must be a sign that many SPs tend to be very creative. My ESFP friend is the most imaginative person I know, and honestly, the only one who would have a chance of beating be in an imagination contest. she is a fabulous artist, and so is a ESTX I know. Hell, my ISTJ best friend is very creative herself, even more so than my INTJ father. She is also a good artist. my ex-ISFP friend is quite original in her drawings... It may not mean a thing, and i certainly wouldn't take as an absolute truth, but perhaps S folks are more creative than Ns on sensory stuff, like arts, for instance. 

While my imagination is very different from this. As a Ne aux, my creativity is more focused on matters of theories, futuristic scenarios and unknown stuff like Death, meanings of life...

*Ex:* What if we only live until we offer something to the world, not matter how unoticeable is that "gift"? What if people who live without giving contributions are actually helping the "greate design" or "greater good" in death? Magic don't exist but perhaps science can create magic? When we die, will our "energy" be used to create substances? Will our soul transform into energy? What if there isn't just life and death, but life, death, and other "levels of dimensions" after death? How many levels are there? Hey, what if we end up we flying machines instead of cars and roads in the air, in the future? What if the planet just merges somehow with the space, and we become some kinds of weird hybrids?

Since I'm aspiring to be a writer, My Ne is mostly visible in my writing. I invent new expressions, many metaphors,I invent new styles...I also come up with original scenarios plot wise and new romantic situations(other than cliches) as well as new kinds of creatures when I write fantasy. Everything that has something to do with scenarios and new possibilities appeal more to Ne persons, I think. 

So I would say that maybe N are more original when they invent something that doesn't exist yet, and S are more original when they toy with sensory stuff, and things that exist. Just my two cents.

Conclusion: Ns and Ss can be equally creative.roud:


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

anyone can have an imagination. saying that senors have no imagination and intuitives have is just sterotyping. Sensors are more concrete and Intuitives are more abstract. both can be artists and create some very imaginative things. saying its highly unlikey a senosor can't have an imagination is just dumb. Mbti is just a psychological theory on where our preferences lie. people are more complex than a few simple descriptions of type.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Midnight Rambler said:


> anyone can have an imagination. saying that senors have no imagination and intuitives have is just sterotyping. Sensors are more concrete and Intuitives are more abstract. both can be artists and create some very imaginative things. saying its highly unlikey a senosor can't have an imagination is just dumb. Mbti is just a psychological theory on where our preferences lie. people are more complex than a few simple descriptions of type.


True, and it's nice to see you on the forums again my friend. However, I agree with the people here when they say that sensors tend to dream about things that are concrete and may actually happen in life. However, intuitives seem to dream more about abstract theory. I notice that most the SJ's that I tend to talk to don't seem to have much of an imagination though.


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

My mother is an ISFJ with a very vivid imagination but I suspect the difference is that it's more 'controlled'. I haven't heard her ever talk about going on flights of fancy but she has an imaginative quality that I am very jealous of - when she reads books she describes it as if there is actually a film of the story playing through her head, which to me sounds amazing! I would love to have that ability but alas my creativity tends to come more in questioning concepts which I often put into writing. Personally I am not so great at imagining a vivid environment in my fictional endeavours and subsequently it tends to be very dialogue-heavy because I have more fun with getting characters to ask questions/describe in metaphors.
I think imagination tends to vary between SJs just as much as others but perhaps they simply haven't let you know *how* it does for them because they are less inclined to talk about it? Visualisation seems like a possible concrete version of imagination to me.


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

The Great One said:


> True, and it's nice to see you on the forums again my friend. However, I agree with the people here when they say that sensors tend to dream about things that are concrete and may actually happen in life. However, intuitives seem to dream more about abstract theory. I notice that most the SJ's that I tend to talk to don't seem to have much of an imagination though.


That is still sterotyping though. you can't assume that all so called Sjs have no imagination. mbti is just a theory describing preferences, not every so called sj the same or nf is the same or nt or sp. people are different, people have different motivations to do things. i personally think myers brigg is an interesting concept, but that's as far as it goes for me. Most of the time is see it getting used in more of a sterotypical manner and making generalisations.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Midnight Rambler said:


> That is still sterotyping though. you can't assume that all so called Sjs have no imagination. mbti is just a theory describing preferences, not every so called sj the same or nf is the same or nt or sp. people are different, people have different motivations to do things. i personally think myers brigg is an interesting concept, but that's as far as it goes for me. Most of the time is see it getting used in more of a sterotypical manner and making generalisations.


I can see that perspective. For instance any type with ADHD or Bi Polar Disorder would tend to have a dreamy or vivid imagination.


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I can see that perspective. For instance any type with ADHD or Bi Polar Disorder would tend to have a dreamy or vivid imagination.


Im not talking about adhd or bipolar. im talking about myers brigg being used to sterotype. anyone can have an imagination no matter whatever hell type they are. Myers brigg is nothing but a theory and should not be relied so heavily upon. all im getting to is people need to stop making gross generalizations as they live within fantasy land here, they need to come back to reality and realise they are taking a theory so literal that they try to emulate whatever the hell type they supposedly are and are not being themselves.


----------

